# Tranquility Base Customs



## bf1 (Nov 1, 2009)

*You've gotta love them!*


----------



## Morelite (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome collection you have there.


----------



## griff (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah...... Memories ....
Nice choice of F/stop!


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 1, 2009)

Very impressive oo: :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 1, 2009)

:rock: Sweeeeeet! 

Barry, I remember when I had more Ti lights than you did... by a long shot! But my entire collection could probably fit in half of that photo! :laughing: So the question is - what's next??!!? 

Mmmm... I love me some TB Sweetness.



griff said:


> Nice choice of F/stop!



:thinking:

1/20 sec, f/25, ISO 3200

The depth of field (area that's in focus) in this photo would have been unchanged if he'd have shot it at f/10 or so, and then he could have either had a shorter exposure (less camera movement, more clear - although methinks Barry used a tripod on this?), or a lower ISO (less noise - although the D300 has pretty good noise reduction). So I'd say BAD choice of f/stop. :devil: :nana: 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## chipwillis (Nov 2, 2009)

Some sweet light's there, I realy like that quad set-up.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 2, 2009)

chipwillis said:


> Some sweet light's there, I realy like that quad set-up.


 
Yeah please let us know more about the quad, that is reight in your pic...:naughty:


----------



## bf1 (Nov 2, 2009)

*TB Ti Quad Rebel*

Full Tranquility host
The business end by Mac
4x Rebel 100's
4xmcr10 Reflectors
Tri-Flupic (2.8amp Burst)
!8650 Powered
Tailswitch has 3 green Tritium vials.
McClicky Switch


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok i'll take it! :nana:

Many thanks my friend...


----------



## jch79 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, that ain't right. SCHWEEEEET! :rock:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 2, 2009)

very nice collection


----------



## easilyled (Nov 2, 2009)

What a wonderful collection of beautiful TB classics. :wave:


----------



## supasizefries (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing collection!


----------



## bf1 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: New Arrival*


----------



## easilyled (Jan 1, 2010)

Another awesome one bf1.

TB's lights come in the earlier "spiral finish" and the later "fine-brushed" finish eras.

That is a beautiful example of the "spiral finish" on a nice avant-garde design.


----------



## chipwillis (Jan 6, 2010)

I would love that *TB Ti Quad Rebel.*


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 7, 2010)

What a nice new light you have there Barry... :twothumbs

I love that Ti Quad Rebel too...oh man i really would like to have it!!!!


----------



## easilyled (Jun 15, 2010)

Quintet of Pure TB:-

EDIT: For some reason (problems with the server perhaps?) the photo no longer shows up here so I added it to post #21 instead.


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 15, 2010)

Easily 15Gs on that pic oo:
Most impressive TB collection I've seen!!


----------



## easilyled (Jun 15, 2010)

Photo originally from post #19 

Pure TB quintet:-









Thanks Tino, very nice of you to say ......

But, hold on a minute, you weren't talking about mine, were you? :thinking:


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 15, 2010)

Nope, but don't worry your's is still pretty darn cool!!


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey how about a frontview of the TB customs...?:naughty:


----------



## easilyled (Jun 16, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> Hey how about a frontview of the TB customs...?:naughty:



I'm too lazy to take another picture at the moment Toby, but I may have a go in a week or two. 

The top 2 lights have darkzero bi-flupic SSC-P7 L.Es and are very bright.

The other 3 are all equipped with SSC-P4 L.Es.

I will be replacing the SSC-P7 L.E in the 38mm head for a SST-50 bi-flupic L.E from darkzero and putting the SSC-P7 in another light.

Its great that its so effortless to upgrade these beauties. :thumbsup:


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful lights guys, Barry is the KING of Ti :rock:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 16, 2010)

F250XLT said:


> Beautiful lights guys, Barry is the KING of Ti :rock:


The King of Ti-Land? :devil: AAHAHA, hahaha, hah...eheh...hmm. 

That collection is amazing. Just think, someday in the far distant future, someone will dig those things out of the ground and wonder what ancient artisan spent such time and effort on those details, and what their significance was in the society of the time.


----------



## hakyru (Jun 16, 2010)

Incredible collection,very very nice,I try much envy...


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 16, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> That collection is amazing. Just think, someday in the far distant future, someone will dig those things out of the ground and wonder what ancient artisan spent such time and effort on those details, and what their significance was in the society of the time.



Very cool observation :thumbsup:


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 17, 2010)

even cooler is that the Ti parts will look like new, even digged out of the ocean


----------



## easilyled (Jun 17, 2010)

tino_ale said:


> even cooler is that the Ti parts will look like new, even digged out of the ocean



Yes and all they'll have to do is to swap out the led on the L.E for instant illumination.


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone knows if TB is still making lights ?
It's been a while since I haven't seen any new host ??


----------



## karlthev (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't seen any of his amazing work in awhile myself but, I'm sure if you ask he'd be only too happy to turn you whatever you'd like!


Karl


----------



## easilyled (Jun 22, 2010)

tino_ale said:


> Does anyone knows if TB is still making lights ?
> It's been a while since I haven't seen any new host ??



TB has been producing new Aleph/E-series parts lately. There have been a few Sales Threads for various styles of tail-housings as well as some spiffy trit-slots to fit on the SPY 007 knobs.

I've also seen a very nice TB Ti host with 27mm long head, pineapple body and chunky tail.

Like karlthev said, there's no harm in asking if you're interested in something. :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 22, 2010)

I apologize, as these have been posted previously, but TB's work is just fantastic! These three are the extent of his work that I have... Ti 17670 PD body w/ trit, a'la 27lt, hosting a McGizmo Ti PD-s27 head. Then, a 123 host w/ a 27mm head and reflector that is so nicely proportioned, a photo does not do it justice. Also a 2/3A Mule that I also had an AA body made for with the same croc pattern as the 123 tube on the 27mm light. The McClicky equipped tailcaps are interchangable.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 23, 2010)

Spectacular lights, scout24. The 27LT-inspired PD body is amazing. :twothumbs


----------



## kenster (Jun 23, 2010)

bf1 said:


> *You've gotta love them!*



Well :huh: :rock:  I remember those TB days!!!  SWEEEET COLLECTION! :twothumbs

easilyled.... WASSSUP??? Ya ole sad sack  Hehe :nana: :wave:

Ken :tinfoil:


----------



## easilyled (Jun 23, 2010)

Howdy Kenster. Great to see you posting again. :buddies::drunk::twothumbs

So where are all your :kewlpics: ?  :naughty:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 23, 2010)

Easilyled- Thanks! I have to know more about the second light up from the bottom in your post 21 picture, the one with the trit bezel and very cool tailcap... Would you mind sharing? BF1- If those were all mine, I may have to use that photo as wallpaper on my laptop.:bow: I find new details each time I look at that photo...


----------



## kenster (Jun 24, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Howdy Kenster. Great to see you posting again. :buddies::drunk::twothumbs
> 
> So where are all your :kewlpics: ?  :naughty:




Howdy easilyled and ya"ll CPF folk! :wave:

Any pics I have are old since I had a house fire and most of my collection got trashed. :mecry: All good see  and I am enjoying seeing the pics posted in this thread! :twothumbs Now, MORE PICS PLEASE?!?! 


Take care 
Ken


----------



## easilyled (Jun 24, 2010)

kenster said:


> Any pics I have are old since I had a house fire and most of my collection got trashed. :mecry:
> Ken



Very sorry to hear that, my friend. At times like that one realizes that there are still more important things in life than flashlights. I hope you and your family were all unharmed and that the insurance paid up. 

I remember that you had a wonderful collection though. The best around at the time by far.


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 24, 2010)

kenster said:


> I had a house fire and most of my collection got trashed. :mecry:
> Ken


That's really sad to hear :shakehead

The titanium parts didn't survive the fire ? How come you couldn't harvest the Ti hosts, and repopulate them with innards ??


----------



## bf1 (Jun 24, 2010)

kenster said:


> Howdy easilyled and ya"ll CPF folk! :wave:
> 
> Any pics I have are old since I had a house fire and most of my collection got trashed. :mecry: All good see  and I am enjoying seeing the pics posted in this thread! :twothumbs Now, MORE PICS PLEASE?!?!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about the loss. Thankfully no one was hurt.
Regards,
BF1


----------



## kenster (Jun 24, 2010)

tino_ale said:


> That's really sad to hear :shakehead
> 
> The titanium parts didn't survive the fire ? How come you couldn't harvest the Ti hosts, and repopulate them with innards ??



All is good see 
Yes Titanium parts do survive well in a fire but in the clean up many Titanium lights are parts were simply trashed. 

Now< to get this thread back on the subject, in the center of the first pic is a Tranquility Base made Ti 18650 battery tube in E to E series. Very tough to machine 18650 size but for TB :thumbsup: Second pic shows it with after a quick cleaning and  The Pineapple was also fried and the Ti bezel is TB made and I am 99% sure the Ti head is TB but might be Morelite??? Things were a mess so???? 

Again, my appoligies if it seemed I was changing the theme of this thread which was not my intention. 

Hey & Howdy ya'll!!!!! :wave:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome, that polished up nicely. I say leave them the way they are, gives them character & is a reminder that you pulled through a bad experience. I'd love to add that fire roasted Mclux to my Mclux collection. 




kenster said:


> I remember those TB days!!!


 
What do you mean? TB lights are still the top on the block. Too bad I'm not rich enough to afford them. I only own one TB light, not shiny like the others here but as far as I know mine is also one of a kind & I'm proud to own it.


----------



## kenster (Jun 25, 2010)

Howdy darkzero! :wave
I KNOW of all people you did NOT take my post the wrong way  If you did :shrug:  and :nana: hehe  

Wonderful to see ya'll remember me and know who enjoys being HARASSSED!!! ME 

For all that don"t know or understand the play time fun .... Tranquility Base is the true "KING" :bow: of custom Titanium parts! :rock: Heck don't let it be known but he is an OK dude as well 

Ya'll is a special gathering of just HORRIBLE folks! :devil: For those of you that read? well?  Sales thread comming Kenster style  

Me :nana:


----------



## easilyled (Mar 13, 2011)

Another recent TB beauty!


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 13, 2011)

I love the tail and body on that one.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, its definitely one of my favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Got to love TB's magnificent work.


----------



## taewoopa (Mar 13, 2011)

That is the one never seen before ..
Fabulous design and fabrication of TB.
Congrats !!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 13, 2011)

So many beautiful TB lights here!!
Hopefully TB will accept my idea and soon I'll be able to contribute here!:thumbsup:
My most prized E-Seies body is an aluminum split-body 18650 body with C-tail....SO NICE!!:naughty:


----------



## ksfy001 (Mar 20, 2011)

nice collection


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks to TB, my 007 now has a turbohead!

Modeled after the Aleph Pr-T, but with a TB twist on things to make it look as though it was meant to be there.
When I first got it back, an XM-L and IMS27 reflector were installed, but I wasn't totally happy with the tint and beam quality. 
So today in went a neutral XP-G and McR27short reflector, and now this sucka throws pretty nicely and has a beautiful tint and beam !!
The larger head actually makes this even easier to hold onto and I don't even notice the extra bulk during pocket carry.

Thanks again Tranquilitybase! I couldn't be happier! 
Hope to have more work done by you in the future!:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Mar 26, 2011)

Unique adaptation by TB, DaFab. Resourceful and beautifully executed.

I think you did well to settle on an XPG and McR27. This produces an excellent all-round beam with throw and flood.

I have a similar set-up in a TB Ti Aleph-1 "tribute" light. It uses the McGizmo Makai 6v (1A) L.E with XPG which is focussed by the McR27 in the Aleph-1 head.

This is on the right in the pictures below.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Daniel,
That 38 mm is magnificent. What LE do you have in that baby?
All the best,
Barry


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 27, 2011)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Thanks to TB, my 007 now has a turbohead!


 
That is one sick SPY you have there DaFABRICATA! :bow:

-Mayo


----------



## easilyled (Mar 27, 2011)

bf1 said:


> Daniel,
> That 38 mm is magnificent. What LE do you have in that baby?
> All the best,
> Barry


 
Thanks Barry.  It has the Makai 3V L.E which runs on an 18500 Li-ion. Don (McGizmo) made a thin Delrin spacer which isolates the solder points on the L.E from the Makai reflector. So basically its the Makai 3V guts in a TB 18500 38mm host.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Daniel,
Think of me should you ever want to put it up for adoption.
Enjoy that beauty.
Barry


----------



## easilyled (Mar 27, 2011)

bf1 said:


> Daniel,
> Think of me should you ever want to put it up for adoption.
> Enjoy that beauty.
> Barry


 
You'll have first dibs if I ever consider parting with it Barry. You have the most amazing collection of lights that I've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Daniel,

Take care my friend.

Barry


----------



## RIDE (Mar 28, 2011)

That 007 is CRAZY cool!!!

RIDE


----------



## Midnight Run (Apr 7, 2012)

Who else thinks this thread deserves a loud BUMP?!

Here's my humble contribution.


----------



## RIDE (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice bump brother! 

RIDE


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 7, 2012)

nice nice nice stuff


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 8, 2012)

very cool collection


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 25, 2012)

These lights are really nice! Is TB still making lights? I might want to buy one or two. ;-)


----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2012)

An additional 38mm head arrived from Scott recently.

TB's skills are amazing.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jul 12, 2012)

Simply beautiful easilyled!


----------



## easilyled (Jul 20, 2012)

dmdrewitt said:


> Simply beautiful easilyled!



Thank you dmdrewitt.
Here's a family portrait:-


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for posting! - what a great collection from a great maker :wave:


----------



## bmstrong (Oct 14, 2012)

Couple years ago he was making the only 6/4 AA lights I've ever seen. Does anyone have one or pics?


----------



## easilyled (Oct 14, 2012)

bmstrong said:


> Couple years ago he was making the only 6/4 AA lights I've ever seen. Does anyone have one or pics?



Corey (chipwillis) had a couple. Not sure if he still has.


----------



## chipwillis (Oct 24, 2012)

I so would like this light.







DaFABRICATA said:


> Thanks to TB, my 007 now has a turbohead!
> 
> Modeled after the Aleph Pr-T, but with a TB twist on things to make it look as though it was meant to be there.
> When I first got it back, an XM-L and IMS27 reflector were installed, but I wasn't totally happy with the tint and beam quality.
> ...


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 24, 2014)

TB,


----------



## easilyled (Mar 24, 2014)

Outstanding TB collection Corey. Is that an MT-G2 L.E in the TB light featured in the last 2 pictures? If so are you running it on 2 18350s?

That light was originally the famous TB Raptor although if I recall correctly, some of the original parts were interchanged. The Surefire switch inside the C-series tail makes it unique amongst TB lights.


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes runing on 2 18350's.


----------



## chipwillis (Jun 7, 2014)

[h=2]



Re: Titanium Collections II[/h]A few TB lights new to me.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 7, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Jun 17, 2014)

My very humble contribution. One of one, brass, hosting a Sundrop 083b 3 speed LE.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 18, 2014)

Nothing humble about having the only brass TB in evidence Greg. Beautiful like all Scott's lights.


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 18, 2015)

Who's got this one?


----------



## easilyled (Apr 18, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Who's got this one?



I don't know but I wish it were me.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 18, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Who's got this one?



I think one similar to this just sold today on CPF in the Ti B/S/T subforum ....


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 3, 2016)

Just picked this gem up.

Added a Ti Moddoo clip and a Peu bezel.
Looks just damn amazing!


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 23, 2018)

Wish I could get a few of these back.





chipwillis said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magellan (Sep 23, 2018)

Gorgeous hunks of titanium there.


----------

